

Things we have done right so far - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/3-things-we-have-done-right

======
simonebrunozzi
The article is quite nice, but I have to say that there's nothing surprising.
I found it a bit shallow. Also, it would have been nice to change the title
into "3 things we have done right so far AT OUR STARTUP". Cheers,

